# Bugs flying everywhere.



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

Right, first a bug where I can't post anything in the Sprites forum and now that single post has now turned into 3 that I can't delete for some reason. And another one with the User CP. It goes through a phase where it won't even let me in. A database error keeps popping up. Yay.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 16, 2008)

Same happened to me yesterday. I tryed accesing my CP and whoo database error. I try to access my profile and whoo database error.

I wonder if Butterfree is trying to do something to the forum.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

Kai said:


> Same happened to me yesterday. I tryed accesing my CP and whoo database error. I try to access my profile and whoo database error.
> 
> I wonder if Butterfree is trying to do something to the forum.


Hopefully it's just another hack that she's twiddling with.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 16, 2008)

That was happening to me all throguh yesterday evening and this morning, but not just in sprites, everywhere. I was trying to post a new thread and it didn't work, but when it did it had about twenty identical posts in it.

I'm sure everything's under control.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually, irritatingly enough, I'm not at home and that's why I haven't even been able to look into what the hell is going on.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

Worst-case scenario is that vBulletin crashes again.

If that happens we'll have our third vB crash. We may as well return to Invisionfree; it's quite reliable and as I've found out, very easy to update and hack without any repercussions.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

Worst-case scenario is that vBulletin crashes again.

If that happens we'll have our third vB crash. We may as well return to Invisionfree; it's quite reliable and as I've found out, very easy to update and hack without any repercussions.

How about it? I don't even remember why we moved.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 16, 2008)

All back to normal so far on my end. I managed to post something and not disconnect or anything.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 16, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Worst-case scenario is that vBulletin crashes again.
> 
> If that happens we'll have our third vB crash. We may as well return to Invisionfree; it's quite reliable and as I've found out, very easy to update and hack without any repercussions.
> 
> How about it? I don't even remember why we moved.


Uh. Invisionfree is _remotely hosted_. It can't be hacked at all, doesn't have nearly all the features (it doesn't have special markers for topics you've posted in, for instance, and no integrated style switcher), and has forced advertisements. Not to mention that it's not as if any posts and accounts could be moved back there. And what the hell, third? o_O The database was only wiped once; where are you getting the second time from? Even aside from that, that was only thanks to a misunderstanding about how the backups worked, and the databases are now all being backed up regularly.

Aside from that, neither that nor this had anything remotely to do with the forum software. The main database errors in both cases were a result of a misconfigured MySQL server instance; it appears to like to jump back to a maximum connections setting of 20 for some reason after I have set it to a higher number. The only reason the database wipe happened the first time is that I messed something up when I was trying to fix it (and this time I made very sure to have personally run the database backup script before I did anything). The errors when viewing user profiles were something else, but restarting the server certainly appears to have fixed that so far.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm just glad it's back to normal. I was dying yesterday...

Let's look at the bright side, shall we?


----------



## Diz (Dec 16, 2008)

How ironic that Grimdour's post came up twice.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Mmm, I was in the RP forums and tried to post something, it came up like twenty times. Deleted the posts now, of course.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay back to normal! I haven't has problems with double/triple etc posting. 

Yesterday I went on Pokemon Moon and listened to music to half cure my boredom. Life is not the same without TCOD.


----------

